# Vinyl not sticking???



## Elgatolouie (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey everyone, I've made a couple of shirts here in the last two weeks, some shirts and some jerseys. I heat press the vinyl lettering and after one wash the letters begin to peel. Does anyone have any idea as to why??


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

not enough heat and pressure. what kind of press do you have. it could have uneven heating.


----------



## Elgatolouie (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a sisser red digital clam press. It's happened to vinyl and the glitter vinyl. So I should adjust the pressure?? And raise the heat??


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

yes and get a temp gun to check and make sure the temp is accurate.


----------



## Elgatolouie (Nov 5, 2015)

Ok, cool thanks


----------



## brightonmarket (Jan 21, 2012)

What brand vinyl are you using? Also, check to see if its hot peel or cold peel.


----------

